# Accents



## orangepeanut (Jan 3, 2014)

What kind of accent do you have? If any brave souls would like to post a recording to demonstrate, that'd be really awesome.

Mine's really weird. Malaysian-Minnesotan, though sometimes people describe it as "vaguely European".


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 3, 2014)

An Essex accent, completely the opposite of the American attempt at a British accent... (Though who actually sounds like that?!)


----------



## Chessa (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a Dutch accent eeehmm, yeah I AM Dutch  I can record it but I have no idea how that works with uploading and stuff


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a British accent.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a british accent, that sounds nothing like how Americans try to talk like us. No one in England talks like that...
Although to be fair, British people often attempt American accents that are way off too...


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2014)

Australian


----------



## Hype (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an American accent.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't have one but I suppose to other people, I would have an American accent.


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 3, 2014)

British. :3


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 3, 2014)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> An Essex accent, completely the opposite of the American attempt at a British accent... (Though who actually sounds like that?!)


Whoa, I'd love to hear a recording of an Essex accent! Guess there's always YouTube but where's the fun in that heh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chessa said:


> I have a Dutch accent eeehmm, yeah I AM Dutch  I can record it but I have no idea how that works with uploading and stuff


I've yet to try it out for myself, but I heard Vocaroo's an easy way to do it!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 3, 2014)

British accent, I'd rather the southern though! I hate mine! I sound like a dude!


----------



## Mino (Jan 3, 2014)

I suppose mine is Minnesotan, though I think I remember reading that people in the major cities of the Midwest have similar accents. I certainly don't sound like an extra from Fargo.


----------



## Beary (Jan 3, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I have a british accent, that sounds nothing like how Americans try to talk like us. No one in England talks like that...
> Although to be fair, British people often attempt American accents that are way off too...



My dad's from England, so he has a British accent and I pick it up pretty well 

I personally have a really weird mix between american and english ;u;


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 3, 2014)

Northeast.


----------



## Lassy (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an atlantic accent. 
Which is a "softer" am?rican accent


----------



## mania (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm not from an English-speaking country, but I've been told that I sound somewhat Canadian. Wouldn't know how true that really is, but I like the idea of it, haha.


----------



## puppy (Jan 3, 2014)

why are people saying american accent
there are quite a few different accents in america too???

i have the midland  american accent which is probably the most boring one ever but you know thats fine


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought I had a swedish accent, but I've been told it sounds more british than swedish, so idk.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 3, 2014)

puppy said:


> why are people saying american accent
> there are quite a few different accents in america too???


Same with people saying they have a 'British' accent, there are loads of different accents around England, hence me saying that I have an Essex accent!


----------



## Mao (Jan 3, 2014)

British :3


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a real strange British accent


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2014)

A mix of Scottish and English. 

When I go down south they can tell I'm from Scotland. But up here my fellow Scots assume I'm English. A few guess American, but I'm not sure how/why.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 3, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Northeast.



northeast what that could literally be anywhere
you could sya you have a northeastern nepalese accent. lol

OT: Southern English I think idk



Tina said:


> A mix of Scottish and English.
> 
> When I go down south they can tell I'm from Scotland. But up here my fellow Scots assume I'm English. A few guess American, but I'm not sure how/why.



Scottish accents are stronger than American accents but I have had a handful of times where I thought they were the same, it's some pronunciations of words that sound the same in both.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an american accent, but by hanging around people with different accents, i have mastered the art of accent imitation to a T.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 3, 2014)

I have an American accent.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 3, 2014)

Strong British accent


----------



## Mary (Jan 3, 2014)

Someone told me I have a "beautiful American accent." Remember everyone, we Americans don't have accents, everyone else does!


Honestly, so arrogant of us. I really hate being American.


----------



## Tropicana (Jan 3, 2014)

I am Brazilian so English is not my native language. I've been speaking it for ages so I don't have a Brazilian accent, but people will still know I'm not from an English-speaking country  ( Which I don't mind, why should I spend years trying to mimic an accent if people can understand me 100%?). Same goes for Spanish and French.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 4, 2014)

A Northern Irish accent that I suppress when I'm online or not in Northern Ireland.


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 4, 2014)

I have like this...So Cal accent. Surf's up dude.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 4, 2014)

A fancy British accent.


----------



## Alpha-152 (Jan 4, 2014)

Australian, ( it doesn't sound like american interpretation of us)


----------



## Cariad (Jan 4, 2014)

Very British. The average English voice
I can do an Indian, welsh and Scottish accent tho... And some autralian


----------



## Orange (Jan 4, 2014)

Chessa said:


> I have a Dutch accent eeehmm, yeah I AM Dutch  I can record it but I have no idea how that works with uploading and stuff


Speaking English with a Dutch accent sounds horrible, unfortunately a lot of Dutch people do...


----------



## beffa (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a brummy accent, apparently. If you don't know what that is i'm from Birmingham, and the accent is referred to as 'brummy.' Not usually what people perceive it as though… It's not that black country.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 4, 2014)

beffa said:


> I have a brummy accent, apparently. If you don't know what that is i'm from Birmingham, and the accent is referred to as 'brummy.' Not usually what people perceive it as though… It's not that black country.



What black country...?


----------



## RobRob (Jan 4, 2014)

I did a thing

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HZeausPWvC

*Edit:* Obligatory bleep bloop.


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2014)

RobRob said:


> I did a thing
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1HZeausPWvC
> 
> *Edit:* Obligatory bleep bloop.



I like your accent. <3


----------



## RobRob (Jan 4, 2014)

Tina said:


> I like your accent. <3



Aww, thank you, Tina <3


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 4, 2014)

People have told me I have a slight European accent...I don't really know though. ^^;


----------



## KCourtnee (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess I have an American accent


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 4, 2014)

Though I am 50% Puerto Rican, I have a simple American Accent.


----------



## RobRob (Jan 4, 2014)

Y'all are a wee bit silly for not recording your own voices :'c


----------



## unravel (Jan 4, 2014)

I learned British accent


----------



## Amyy (Jan 4, 2014)

australian accent ahah


----------



## goodra (Jan 4, 2014)

a bit of a mexican accent, but i've been told by americans that i "don't sound mexican" so ???



RobRob said:


> Y'all are a wee bit silly for not recording your own voices :'c



i'm not doing it but i agree :0


----------



## Joey (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a southern Ireland accent. I hate talking to people with an english accent because I can't understand them and they can't understand me. I consider that I don't have an accent even though I do because everybody around here speaks like me but when I go somewhere else, they say I have an accent. lol.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 5, 2014)

I live in Colorado, there aren't really any accents here. I don't have one. I used to have a slight southern accent.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess my no accent would be called an American accent. XD


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't have one, or at least I don't think I do, but some people have told me I can sound a bit.. british at times. Which is weird because I'm from the US, so.


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (Jan 5, 2014)

I have an odd accent as I spent the first half of my life in Bristol so I had a broad farmer-like accent and the second half of my life I have spent in Cardiff which has a mild Welsh accent so I have a mixture of the two.


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a normal pronunciation for American english, but my boyfriend has a terrible pronunciation with the "oo" and "u/e" sound! He will say sugar as "shoo-gar" and foot as "fooooot". If that makes sense. It's funny sometimes haha.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2014)

I would have to say that I have an East Coast American accent.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I would have to say that I have an East Coast American accent.



I'm right on the edge of this and southern.

My southern accent comes through a lot more though, especially when I get mad or excited and don't notice it.


----------



## Frozen (Jan 6, 2014)

I hate it when people say they don't have a accent. Quite obnoxious, to think that yours is the complete norm, and everyone else talks different. 

I have some form of a Northern English accent. I'm not sure how to describe it, but I don't have it as heavily as some people here. It's not a Yorkshire accent, although I live close to that County. But it's obviously Northern to people from the South. 

One problem I have is that I watch too many American shows, so I tend to drop the T the way Americans (and some people in the North) do. But because I'm not doing it with an American accent and with my own, it sounds awful to me. So I'm trying to be more aware of that and fix it. I mean, not to pronounce it perfectly all the time, because then you sound like you're just trying to put on the "posh" accent. But to a certain extent.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 6, 2014)

People have told me I have a slightly Ohklahoman accent...?


----------



## Flavia (Jan 6, 2014)

Italian! :I
But in my mind it's not too bad, like nothing like Peter Griffin's imitation! Or so I like to think, until I hear my recorded voice


----------



## Mary (Jan 6, 2014)

Flavia said:


> Italian! :I
> But in my mind it's not too bad, like nothing like Peter Griffin's imitation! Or so I like to think, until I hear my recorded voice


Italian accents are beautiful! <3


----------



## Flavia (Jan 6, 2014)

Aww thanks! XD


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm British so I have a British accent xD(Not Scottish I'm in England)


----------



## sej (Jan 6, 2014)

British!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 7, 2014)

What is a "British" accent though?


----------



## Mary (Jan 7, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> What is a "British" accent though?



I think of the people on BBC. There are variations, though.


----------



## tamagotchi (Jan 7, 2014)

Guess not.

I don't even think I pay attention enough to know if I have one or not..


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 7, 2014)

Mary said:


> I think of the people on BBC. There are variations, though.



So received pronunciation?


----------



## Klinkguin (Jan 7, 2014)

It's where you don't say grass you say grarss but you still spell it grass  same with glass, lasagne(do Americans spell it with an A on the end because it says it's spelt wrong ), bath, mask etc... we are also not "posh" stereotypes xD


----------



## Hamusuta (Jan 7, 2014)

British. I cant even tell what accent any one else has, everyone sound British to me


----------



## Cress (Jan 7, 2014)

This was me about 11 months ago, and I really can't tell what kind of accent it is. Maybe slightly British? XD


----------



## iLoveYou (Jan 8, 2014)

I have a British accent! People on the Mumble can confirm this.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s04L7yx134gk


----------



## RobRob (Jan 8, 2014)

iLoveYou said:


> I have a British accent! People on the Mumble can confirm this.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s04L7yx134gk



I can confirm this.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 8, 2014)

A British accent is not real, there are Scottish, welsh, Irish, scouser, cockney, brummy, Manchester, Southern,Northern, and I can't remember any more


----------



## Hey Jude (Jan 13, 2014)

I love how everyone is saying they have an "american" or "northeast american accent" xD
Really though, there are tons of different american accents, when I even try to think of how the typical american might sound i can't picture it, and northeast can mean a lot of things too. I'd love to do a recording but I have no working speaker. (cruddy laptop haha. ;_; ) I have a stereotypical "New York City accent", I'm from Brooklyn so it differs obviously depending on where you go, in queens and long island there's plenty of the same sound but it's really a matter of class and ethnicity, there are lots of kids in my school who sound completely different than me. As soon as you cross the line into Manhattan there's a major difference tho, maybe that is more of the "typical american accent" people are used to hearing? It sort of blends in with a D.C. accent.


----------



## Minties (Jan 13, 2014)

Californian haha. No southern drawl or anything like that. 

Although now that I've moved to Australia, my American words are slowly disappearing and being replaced with Aussie ones. (i.e. bin, pardon, boot, etc)


----------



## (Alice) (Jan 13, 2014)

We need more recordings up in here! I love listening to people's accents. Mine:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0AYS5SaZ7Sp


----------



## Minties (Jan 13, 2014)

hue hue edit


----------



## RobRob (Jan 14, 2014)

YAY people are actually posting their accents now <3


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 14, 2014)

Minties said:


> Californian haha. No southern drawl or anything like that.
> 
> Although now that I've moved to Australia, my American words are slowly disappearing and being replaced with Aussie ones. (i.e. bin, pardon, boot, etc)



One of my friends is originally from the Phillippines, and she was taught American English. She also lived in Australia for a while, so her accent is a mix of those three. 

Anyway, I have a Yorkshire accent. The best of the British accents.


----------



## Cariad (Jan 14, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> One of my friends is originally from the Phillippines, and she was taught American English. She also lived in Australia for a while, so her accent is a mix of those three.
> 
> Anyway, I have a Yorkshire accent. The best of the British accents.



Yorkshire!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a Southern American accent. People tell me that I sometimes sound like I have English mixed in with my normal accent, I can't hear it but apparently they can


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 14, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Yorkshire!



Yorkshire is awesome, and here is the proof.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a mixture of two accents. The majority of my accent comes from southern England (near London etc.), however, I was born and raised up north, so I still maintain some of my northern accent.


----------



## Minties (Jan 14, 2014)

All of these British accents <3


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 15, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> What kind of accent do you have? If any brave souls would like to post a recording to demonstrate, that'd be really awesome.
> 
> Mine's really weird. Malaysian-Minnesotan, though sometimes people describe it as "vaguely European".



HAHAHA!! I didn't know Msia-english were described in this way xDDD


----------

